# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Data Science Machine, MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL), Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL)

people.csail.mit.edu/kalyan/dsm

----------


## Airicist

Article "Deep Feature Synthesis:Towards Automating Data Science Endeavors"

by James Max Kanter, Kalyan Veeramachaneni
2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Data Science Machine" crunches numbers faster and more effectively than most humans"

by Larry Hardesty
October 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence Outperforms Human Data Scientists"

by Jeremy Hsu
October 20, 2015

----------

